# My Glock and I Are on the Outs



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I can't believe I keep doing this to myself, but I went to the range today for a little quality time with my Glock and I almost left it there.

It isn't the gun's fault, I don't think, I think it was the ammo. Here's what happened. I got my first jam in the gun. I'm not sure what the heck happened, the round chambered, but the gun didn't appear to cock. It felt that way, anyway. It may not have fully chambered. So I dropped the magazine and ejected the round (it didn't eject right, it sort of plopped down the mag well instead). I inspected it, it looked fine, so I put it back in the mag and decided to try it again. That apparently wasn't a good idea. It fired that time but the explosion that came out of the gun threw the gun clear out of my hands and into the wall behind me and knocked me off balance. I picked it up, dropped the mag, cleared it, and walked off the range leaving the gun in the stall (with the rest of my belongings).

When I got out into the store, one employee and both owners were standing there looking at me. "What just happened?!" So I explained and the two owners went out to have a look at the gun. 

They came back a few minutes later and didn't seem too concerned. I gave myself a few minutes to breath then went back and decided I had to shoot the gun again or I was in for the months and months of rehab like I had with my Sig. I didn't want to start over again. So I loaded it up, aimed, and stood there with the gun aimed for ten minutes because I was convinced if I pulled the trigger the gun would explode. So I finally squeezed the trigger, but shut my eyes when I did.

By the time I left I was shooting one handed and back in the game with an actual group. But now tonight I was cleaning it up and everything I looked at I couldn't remember from any other time I'd opened up a Glock, so I was thinking something is wrong. I think this whole event messed with my head pretty badly. I'm going to ask a Glock armorer tomorrow to inspect it so I can hear from someone who knows better that the gun is fine. But does anyone have any idea on how I can get over this now? I think that months of rehab is again going to be called for. I guess the IDPA matches have to stop for a while. I'm afraid of my gun.

I think I'm going to buy another revolver next time. :smt076


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The pistol felt like it didn't _cock_, or felt like it didn't _cycle_?

What ammo were you shooting?


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

It felt like it didn't cock, the trigger was still back. But there wasn't an issue after this (for about 40 rounds) so I think the round didn't chamber right and the slide wasn't completely closed.

I was using some ammo I got from Georgia Arms at the last gun show.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Handloads?

WM


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

No, they were factory loads.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

This was brought up on another forum:



> ... catastrophic Failure of Glocks when you re-chamber a round several times, and it pushes the bullet back in the case, causing Higher pressures


Anyone know anything about that one?


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Sounds reasonable, but probably not just a Glock thing. I think it was an ammo issue (look at me talking like I know something about guns).

Anyway, desensitization is a great treatment tool: Do some deep breathing, grab a trusted freind, and get out there and shoot your Glock a lot with reliable ammo.

WM


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

*Btw*

Don't forget your eye protection! :mrgreen:

WM


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Well, you said you examined the round. In retrospect, did it appear that the bullet had been set back into the case at all? That would cause a pressure spike. Maybe you just didn't notice the setback? The chain of events makes this seem a likely possibility.

My other thought is a bulged case. This might have caused the initial malfunction, and might also lead to a shot fired with the slide slightly out of battery. A slightly bulged case would be hard to detect at a glance, certainly more so than a set back bullet, but could prevent the slide from going completely into battery.


----------



## Liko81 (Nov 21, 2007)

It's a KaBoom, and it happens often in poor factory loads or handloads, especially in .40S&W. The KaBoom you experienced was exactly what that quote describes; the bullet, being rechambered many times, retreated into the cartridge and compressed the powder charge, resulting in a pressure spike higher than normal at ignition. That can cause the slide to open early, OR, because Glocks don't have a fully supported chamber (the feed ramp continues inside the chamber), the cartridge will rupture on the bottom side that isn't supported by the chamber wall. Either way, you get more exhaust gas out the ejection port than the muzzle.

This can potentially be a problem with any caliber, but most of what I've read states that .40S&W has more tendency than most other semiauto calibers to KaBoom. This is partly because a .40S&W chamber is usually the same overall size as a 9mm, but takes a larger cartridge so the chamber walls are thinner, and also that .40S&W has a hotter factory load for its weight than 9mm or .45ACP, so many .40S&W guns are operating at the very edge, and an overpressure can cause a major failure. 9mm can compress, but because the projectile is lighter it accelerates more quickly so peak pressure doesn't get as high, and many 9mms have chambers that can handle overloaded rounds. .45ACP is similar; the guns are generally overbuilt so they can handle a pressure spike.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Not sure it's a true kaBoom, since that usually results in a blown out magazine.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm thinking Mike is correct on this one. But we can't know for sure since the case is gone. To be honest, I didn't notice anything weird about the round unfired or fired, but it is surely something I could have missed. I'll be paying more attention the next time I get a jam, if I do (and the jammed round probably will not see the chamber, ever). 

The good news is that the gun seems to be in perfect working order. I personally don't think the slide comes off or goes back on the way it did before, it seems to catch a bit on the slide stop, which it didn't do before. But I handed the gun over to a Glock armorer this afternoon, he inspected it, and also ran a magazine through it. Once word got out that I'd had a "strange" round blow the gun out of my hands, everyone else wanted to see the gun, too. You'd never know if I hadn't told you. LOL! But the gun is fine.

I just need to get over the mental disturbance now.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> I inspected it, it looked fine, so I put it back in the mag and decided to try it again.


Next time, don't do this again. Just put in a new round. Glad you're OK to share about the experience. Which Glock did you use?


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Glockamania® said:


> Next time, don't do this again. Just put in a new round. Glad you're OK to share about the experience. Which Glock did you use?


It usually works in my revolver. LOL!

It was the 21SF.


----------



## Lucky7 (Nov 7, 2007)

Lead I'm glad to say you are ok. I'm no expert, but Liko expressed what I was thinking during my initial read of your post. I'll keep checking back to see what the final outcome is, just happy to see you're ok.


----------



## toopercentmlk (Apr 25, 2007)

I keep a couple mags at home loaded with hydra-shoks, when I get my 21 back from plinking I chamber a round, then when I take it to plink, I eject it and put it back into the magazine. Once a month I rotate magazines as well. Is this pattern going to lead to a setback bullet? If so will it be obvious? I really hope this isn't going to be an issue because I don't want to have to refresh my defense jhps every month!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

toopercentmlk said:


> I keep a couple mags at home loaded with hydra-shoks, when I get my 21 back from plinking I chamber a round, then when I take it to plink, I eject it and put it back into the magazine. Once a month I rotate magazines as well. Is this pattern going to lead to a setback bullet? If so will it be obvious? I really hope this isn't going to be an issue because I don't want to have to refresh my defense jhps every month!


Yes, it certainly can lead to a set back bullet. This is one of several reasons I unload my defense gun when I go to the range...by shooting up my carry ammo and replacing it before I leave.

Still, set back bullets are rather rare. Poor Sucklead seems to have little luck with pistols.


----------



## toopercentmlk (Apr 25, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> Yes, it certainly can lead to a set back bullet. This is one of several reasons I unload my defense gun when I go to the range...by shooting up my carry ammo and replacing it before I leave.
> 
> Still, set back bullets are rather rare. Poor Sucklead seems to have little luck with pistols.


I think i'm due for a defense ammo refreshment. Hopefully I pick up a new piece soon so I can leave the 21 locked up for longer periods of time. May I ask what is your preferred carry ammo?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

toopercentmlk said:


> May I ask what is your preferred carry ammo?


Right now, military ball because I don't have a choice. ;-)

Back home, I lean toward Gold Dots, but would be happy with any of the premium modern loads - Golden Saber, SXT, etc. They all work fine.


----------

